# Surgery soon & have questions.



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

Im having surgery on december 1st. I have lots of questions. I will start off slow.

If a partial is done, will I need hormone replacement? 
If a tt is done, how soon are replacement meds started? 
How soon after should blood work be done? 
How soon should I make an appt with my endo after surgery? 
Is vitamin E oil okay for scar?
Is 3 days long enough to wait to go back to work?

That's the start of my list. I will read through other posts and collect data. 

If you have had surgery, what are your suggestions? What am I forgetting?

Thanks!!! :hugs:


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

_If a partial is done, will I need hormone replacement? _ Maybe, maybe not. Your remaining half may take over and do an adequate job.

_If a tt is done, how soon are replacement meds started? _ It depends...if you have cancer and you need RAI treatment, they may hold off on starting your replacement meds because you'll have to go hypothyroid prior to the RAI. If no cancer/no RAI, then you'll probably start on the replacement meds right away.

_How soon after should blood work be done?_ 6 weeks, give or take

_How soon should I make an appt with my endo after surgery? _ You'll get post-surgery instructions before you leave the hospital.

_Is vitamin E oil okay for scar? _ Yes, but wait until after it closes.

_Is 3 days long enough to wait to go back to work?_ That's awfully soon...try to give yourself at least a week.

Hope that helps!


----------



## nodakmom (Oct 15, 2011)

Alicia123 said:


> If a partial is done, will I need hormone replacement? *Maybe. Depends if your other half compensates enough. *
> If a tt is done, how soon are replacement meds started? *The next morning most likely. *
> How soon after should blood work be done? *The dr. will follow up to check your levels about 6 weeks after. *
> How soon should I make an appt with my endo after surgery? *Probably at that 6 weeks mark, so if the endo is hard to get into make the appt asap.*
> ...


I'm no dr, just going off my own personal knowledge and experience. Hope it goes well for you!


----------



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

Alicia123 said:


> Im having surgery on december 1st. I have lots of questions. I will start off slow.
> 
> If a partial is done, will I need hormone replacement? *Not sure but like the others said*
> If a tt is done, how soon are replacement meds started? *Mine started the morning after*
> ...


The best advice is rest ( alot of it)
Good luck.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Alicia123 said:


> Im having surgery on december 1st. I have lots of questions. I will start off slow.
> 
> If a partial is done, will I need hormone replacement? *It depends.*
> If a tt is done, how soon are replacement meds started? *It also depends! (See above re: cancer)...I know someone who had a total and they started the meds the day after surgery,*
> ...


I think the biggest thing is to rest, rest, rest. It's a relatively easy surgery so the temptation is to get up and moving asap, but I think you'll find that doing so will come back to kick you in the butt long term. Go easy on yourself at the beginning and then gradually ramp up activity.


----------



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

:hugs:Thank you all for the input. You have been most helpful. Sounds like rest is the best medicine!

If there are nodules on both sides, what are the chances that the entire thyroid will be removed? Would it be beneficial to have it removed?

Obviously the 3.6cm nodule on the right will be removed, but the >2.5 cm & 1.7cm nodule are on the left side. The ENT said he would look when he is in there and decide if it all should go. Any opinions on that?

I cannot thank you enough!! Thank you, thank you, thank you. hugs1


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Those are some pretty large nodules. If they are causing discomfort with talking, breating, swallowing, etc., then you should discuss complete removal with your doctor.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

That's awfully hard to say...but I think I would be prepared for full removal, just because of their size.


----------



## nodakmom (Oct 15, 2011)

Alicia123 said:


> :hugs:Thank you all for the input. You have been most helpful. Sounds like rest is the best medicine!
> 
> If there are nodules on both sides, what are the chances that the entire thyroid will be removed? Would it be beneficial to have it removed?
> 
> ...


I almost thought you were me  My right side was 3.8cm, this side had the cancer in it. I also had nodules on my left but those were benign. The dr. suggested, and I agreed, to take the whole thing out. Have one surgery and just be done with it. My other factor in that decision was my boss had a partial done several years ago, her other side was normal so they left it, and even so she still had to start synthroid. But now she is having problems with that side and may have to go thru surgery all over again. She told me just have it all taken out now based on her experience.

Good luck! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Alicia123 said:


> :hugs:Thank you all for the input. You have been most helpful. Sounds like rest is the best medicine!
> 
> If there are nodules on both sides, what are the chances that the entire thyroid will be removed? Would it be beneficial to have it removed?
> 
> ...


Isn't it wonderful?? Everyone here is so so nice and eager to help! You have a lot caring support!


----------



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

The support on this board has been such a blessing. My family really doesn't understand, and that's okay. I don't expect them to. SOOO you are all my thyroid family...lol Thanks.

I pretty much expect the whole thing to go. And before they put me under, I think I will mention to him that if he needs to yank that puppy out....DO IT! My hope is to have the entire thing removed, because if he leaves it in there will still be uncertainty. Why leave it in? I have major antibodies, and chances are my thyroid will "burn out" and I will need medication anyways.

Thanks for your help.

XXOOXXOO


----------



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

You are all truly special, amazing people. 
You have made this a much easier process.
I am saying this, because when I go a little crazy after surgery, I will need you there to talk me through the craziness!! lol


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Consider us standing by, ready and waiting. 

If you are interested, here's my surgery experience: http://thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=3892


----------

